# Container Crane



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My friend Bob in California, asked me to build a container crane for his G scale layout. This is what he came up with . Hope you guys like it. 


[url="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_zCdLUBJ5Qpo/SmeMssRyRII/AAAAAAAAB5Y/oMUP0buUrcc/s512/IMG_2425.JPG[/img"]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_zCdLUBJ5Qpo/S...5.JPG[/img[/url]]

[img]http://lh6.ggpht.com/_zCdLUBJ5Qpo/SmeMrIhaWEI/AAAAAAAAB5U/9gFsxAg0_q8/s400/IMG_2444_edited.JPG


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Can you fill us in some on it's method and materials of construction? 

Terl


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan,
Can you email me the price, i would like to buy 2..
Nick


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I want one!!! Thats realy good model, Where do you go to get one, your web site?

Tom H


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow...I have to save up now..i want one too! or at least plans on how to build and materials used..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/...&id=11


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking. Any moving parts to it or is it just for looks? Later RJD


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello guys, 

I'm glad you guys liked this model. To answer some of your questions… as you can see the structure has rubber wheels so it can roll back and forth. Also the crane part moves manually left and right. 

As always the structure is made out of metal and welded together, then it gets powder coated with rust resistant grey primer; ready to be detail. Finally the set includes one container and two work men.




















For more info you can go to: http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/...&id=11


Dan


----------

